# new to site



## wi death machin (Nov 17, 2008)

welcome, the people here are very cool and very helpful.


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Welcome to AT there's a lot of good information and resources here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* vineyardhunter. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

welcome


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome. Do they have as many deer on the Vinyard as on Nantucket?


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT from the Attleboro area in Mass.

The key to archery, as you have learned, is getting close enough.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

Good luck.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome!*

Hey, just remember -- deer hunting is hard!!

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

Happy Huntin'
Jack


----------

